# Excision of Perianal abscesses x2



## AthensCoder (Sep 26, 2011)

I have gotten a claim denial from the payer advising to sumit claim with a valid code. I could not locate any valid code so the claim was submitted with 46999 (unlisted code) along with the OP report.

Pre/post Op diagnosis: recurring perianal abscess, bilateral
Procedure: Excision of bilateral perianal abscess, subcutaneous.

The larger abscess was located on the left buttock and the smaller one on the right buttock.  Each of these was ellipitically excised along the lines of the abscess.  The abscess and the sub q tissues surounding it were excised..

Is there any other code that I could use that isn't unlisted? Path came back negative.


----------



## nrichard (Sep 26, 2011)

46922 Destruction lesions, anus etx surgical excision   for the perianal abcess 

A perianal abscess represents an infection of the soft tissues surrounding the anal canal, with formation of a discrete abscess cavity. The severity and depth of the abscess are quite variable, and the abscess cavity is often associated with formation of a fistulous tract.

The  abscess excision (that you have described)  looks like abscess of the skin, not a perianal abcess. I'd query the physician as to which this really was.


----------



## AthensCoder (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for your help


----------



## nrichard (Sep 26, 2011)

Anytime
Nichole Richard, CPC


----------

